# Stress Free Water Changes - no more carting water around



## tlethere (21 Mar 2009)

Is it me or does anyone else find lugging 50lts of treated water back and forth just back breaking work? I bought a 50lt water container from the LFS, using a clear piece of tubing I then suck out the water and let the tank self drain.

If was getting water in that killed me and also doing so without causing a huge disturbance to the plants.

In the end I seached for a small submersible pump - the GP8815. It cost me Â£20..
http://whalepumps.com/documents/brochure/Caravan_Brochure_2005.pdf
_look for self venting submersible pump_

Tomorrow Im off to B&Q to buy some tubing and my theory is to fill the 50lt container with treated warm water and then just get it close to the tank but resting on the floor. Using a 12v supply, pop the tiny submersible pump with the tube attached into the full water container and direct the pipe coming out into the fish tank, switch on and then leave the pump to fill up the fish tank. This saves me having to lift a huge container up on to a ladder whilst I let gravity do its work or walk back and forth four or five times with a bucket and then slowly pouring it in.

Anyone else have a better solution?


----------



## StevenA (22 Mar 2009)

This works a treat   http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1729


----------



## nickmcmechan (22 Mar 2009)

funny, was just thinking the same

here's a link to their website

http://www.whalepumps.com/caravan_RV/pr ... st/16/134/

can you let us know when you get the pump how it goes?


----------



## Superman (22 Mar 2009)

Just be careful with that method, my hosepipe came loose from in the tank and started to soak everywhere!
The water was all over the place and even on the ceiling. Good job it's dried without any visible marks.
Doh!


----------



## Themuleous (23 Mar 2009)

I've switched back to using rainwater, which now only means lugging a 20lt jerry can of warn tap water around each week, the rest is done for me 



Sam


----------



## Vito (25 Mar 2009)

I do exacly the same thing with my Juwel rio internal pump but the container must be at a simular level to the tank to get the water in because the pump isnt strong enough.... how you put up with lifting and letting gravity do the work is crazy!


----------



## tlethere (4 Apr 2009)

Ive now got the pump and happily changing my water out in 20 mins or less and that includes getting everything from the garage - and completely effortless!

The pump works a treat, itâ€™s pretty quick but as mentioned earlier, keep an eye on the pipe going into the tank otherwise it will rise up and shoot water everywhere. I've bought a foot operated inline switch from B&Q for Â£2 so that I can operate it whilst making sure both ends are in water.

I'll take a few pics and post them tomorrow.


----------



## tlethere (8 Apr 2009)

Ok doke, all done. I even timed the water change and I can easily do it in 10 mins flat with out breaking a sweat and everything packed in the garage..

Fish Chasing water as it goes in - certainly not too strong






Foot switch from B&Q Â£2





Water container and foot switch





Water pump in view





Tony


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

Hi Tony. What's the overall diameter of the pump? I love the idea, but my butts are a lot smaller than yours (cos I'm a weakling lol) and the hole is smaller too, so I'm not sure it'l fit.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Apr 2009)

amy4342 said:
			
		

> Hi Tony. What's the overall diameter of the pump? I love the idea, but my butts are a lot smaller than yours (cos I'm a weakling lol) and the hole is smaller too, so I'm not sure it'l fit.


No need for butts just get a pump with some hose and then it doesn't matter how "weakling" you are 

Have a look here: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1729

Good idea though Tony, but I prefer not to carry anything


----------



## amy4342 (8 Apr 2009)

> No need for butts just get a pump with some hose and then it doesn't matter how "weakling" you are



My R.O. unit is in my fiance's house. I did think about asking the council if it was ok to run a 20 mile hose across the borough, but they laughed at me, I have no idea why  . I do use a pump in my fiance's house - it rests in the RO tank and it's sooooo easy to just pump it in, but I'm afraid it's a 4 x 10litre jerry can job for my tanks in my house lol.


----------



## tlethere (11 Apr 2009)

Hi Amy

Its 36mm across, pretty slim 

What I've done now is to fix the container to one of those folding suitcase trolley things you buy from airports - no lifting what so ever, how cool!


----------



## amy4342 (12 Apr 2009)

Hi, thanks for the measurement - I can't belive it! It's a scabby 8mm too wide, gutting. I think I'll have to look out for some vats with wider holes  .



> What I've done now is to fix the container to one of those folding suitcase trolley things you buy from airports - no lifting what so ever, how cool!



That's awesome!!!


----------



## Richfell (3 May 2009)

I've just bought one of the 12v whale pumps.

Not sure how to power it though. Doesn't look like it plugs into the mains??

How do you power yours???


----------



## tlethere (5 May 2009)

I had a mate give me a 240v to 12v adapter (he's an alarm engineer)

http://www.simplypowersupplies.com/...&Product_Code=EPA-121DA-12D&Category_Code=09B

I'll up load a pic, but this one works fine and has a nice long lead that I stretch across the lounge.. just pop a plug on one end and wire the red/back into the foot switch


----------



## Richfell (12 May 2009)

tlethere said:
			
		

> I had a mate give me a 240v to 12v adapter (he's an alarm engineer)
> 
> http://www.simplypowersupplies.com/...&Product_Code=EPA-121DA-12D&Category_Code=09B
> 
> I'll up load a pic, but this one works fine and has a nice long lead that I stretch across the lounge.. just pop a plug on one end and wire the red/back into the foot switch



Thanks for that.

Just ordered one.

How do you find the pump??

How quickly does it fill up your tank?

Any issues with having it running for a while???

Do you have a link to the foot switch you use too mate????


----------



## tlethere (13 May 2009)

Hi Ya,

Foot switch I got from B&Q for Â£1.99 (they have the same one here):
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLACK-INLINE--FOOT-SWITCH---FOR-LIGHTING_W0QQitemZ110267697642QQcmdZViewItem

Pump I got from Marcle Leisure: 1 x Whale - submersible pump GP881/GP1352 (for caravans & campers) - MLP-GP1352
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/

Tubing I got from B&Q

I also bought a pack of white plastic elbows from B&Q so  that I could put a U bend  5" from the end so I just hang it over the edge of the tank and it stays in place.. literally handsfree - so I can make sure I have my hand free to stop the pump - or foot, what ever I fancy     Same idea as in the U bend of a washing machine pipe.

To fill the tank with 50lts of water from the white water tank, about a minute and a half. Enough time to put the kettle on (hence hands free!)

Just make sure the pump doesnt run dry...


----------



## Richfell (14 May 2009)

tlethere said:
			
		

> Hi Ya,
> 
> Foot switch I got from B&Q for Â£1.99 (they have the same one here):
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLACK-INLINE--FOOT-SWITCH---FOR-LIGHTING_W0QQitemZ110267697642QQcmdZViewItem
> ...




Brilliant stuff mate thanks for that. Wow, that does work quickly.

Already got my whale pump and the mains adapter you suggested. Just ordered the foot switch now too.

You should be on commission   .

Keep checking back mate because I'm sure I'll need help putting it all together.

Thanks again.


----------



## simplypowersupply (8 Nov 2010)

Just for further reference the new domain and therefore URL for this power supply is:

http://www.simplypowersupply.com/Ad...1A-In-Line-Power-Supply-with-fixing-lugs.aspx

This comes with a UK plug attached and an 2.1mm C+ve jack on the other end which is easy to cut off for re-wiring.


----------

